# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چيكار كنم خيلي عقبم اميدي به كنكور ٩٦ ندارم

## Elahe_97

دوستان راهنماييم كنين.من تازه ميخوام شروع كنم و هيچي هم تا الان نخوندم و خيلي خيلييي از بقيه عقبم .. اميدي به امسال ندارم.. همه ميگن امسال تلاشتو بكن قبول ميشي ولي من چجوري اين همه درسو كه تا حالا نخوندم تا كنكور جمع كنم؟؟ برنامه قلمچي واقعا واسه يكي مثل من سريع پيش ميره هر چند ثبت نامم كردم ولي واسه دو ازمون قبلي تمامم تلاشمو كردم ولي بازم نشد.. به نظرشما واسه سال ديگه برنامه ويزي كنم؟؟ يعني از الان تا كنكور٩٧؟؟ چون به كنكور ٩٦ اميدي ندارم

----------


## violinist

نه خیر از الان تا کنکور 97 شدنی نیست
شما همین 96 رو بخونید برید به هدفتون برسید دیگه
اصلا هم جای نا امیدی نیست چون وقت خیلی خیلیم معقول و خوبه
به خودتون اصلا استرس وارد نکنید

----------


## hamed_habibi

​250 روز وقت داری..از الان صفر صفر باشی تا کنکور ب میانگین تخصصی و 60 یا 70 عمومی میشه رسید..حتی بیشتر

----------


## POOYAE

چند ماه دیگر شاهد برنامه های 4 ماهه کنکور هستیم  :Yahoo (4):  ( طوری که بعضی از دروس دو دور خونده میشن + تست زنی همه ی دروس ) شما دو برابر وقت دارین یعنی 8 ماه  :Yahoo (21):  حالا واقعا وقت نیست ؟

----------


## Ataturk

سلام، به نظر من برا آزمون بعدی یه درس از اختصاصی (ترجیحا زیست شناسی) و یه درس از عمومی انتخاب کنین و سعی کنین طبق بودجه بندی قلم چی اون دو درسو کامل بخونین، هر آزمون می تونین یه درس اضافه کنین، سعی کنین واقع گرایانه پیش برین، شمایی که از صفر شروع کردین طبیعتا نمی تونین تو چن تا آزمون اول قلم چی کامل آماده باشین ولی اگه با روشی که گفتم پیش برین رفته رفته با افزایش قدرت مطالعه تون می تونین به تعداد درسای بیش تری برسین و آماده تر باشین برا آزمونا، اصلا هم به این فک نکنین که به کنکور 96 می رسین یا نمی رسین، فقط سعی کنین با خودتون رقابت کنین و هر آزمون بهتر از آزمون قبلی باشین...

----------


## Dr.Mahsa

> دوستان راهنماييم كنين.من تازه ميخوام شروع كنم و هيچي هم تا الان نخوندم و خيلي خيلييي از بقيه عقبم .. اميدي به امسال ندارم.. همه ميگن امسال تلاشتو بكن قبول ميشي ولي من چجوري اين همه درسو كه تا حالا نخوندم تا كنكور جمع كنم؟؟ برنامه قلمچي واقعا واسه يكي مثل من سريع پيش ميره هر چند ثبت نامم كردم ولي واسه دو ازمون قبلي تمامم تلاشمو كردم ولي بازم نشد.. به نظرشما واسه سال ديگه برنامه ويزي كنم؟؟ يعني از الان تا كنكور٩٧؟؟ چون به كنكور ٩٦ اميدي ندارم


منم دقیقا الان این شرایطو دارم :Yahoo (17):  از قلمچی خیلی عقب موندم فکرشم داره دیوونم میکنه :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  ولی ناامید نیستما اگه همه تلاشتو بکنی میتونی جبران کنی . :Yahoo (15):

----------


## tabrizcity

*ای کاش فقط یک دهم اون چیزایی که ما پشت کنکوری ها میدونستیم رو بچه هایی که اولین باره دارن کنکور میدن میدونستن اونوقت میفهمیدن که با یه ماه چیکارا میشه کرد چه برسه به 8 ماه...!
در پاسخ به شما:
چون از قضیه کلا پرتی بهت شدیدا توصیه می کنم دو ماه مشاوره خصوصی بگیری حتما این کارو بکن ( البته از یه مشاور کار درست نه دره پیت ) درسته هزینه ی دو ماه تقریبا 400 تومن میشه و حتی بیشتر ولی این 400 تومن باعث میشه یه سال عقب نمونی بعد دو ماه شما با قضیه برنامه ریزی و مرور به طور کامل آشنا میشی و نیازی به مشاور نداری و میتونی خودت برنامه ریزی کنی
دوما اگه میخوای آزمون آژمایشی ثبت نام کنی که زیاد جلو نرفته باشه دو تا گزینه جلو روت داری قلمچی و گاج که بهت گاج رو به خاطر کیفیت بهتر سوالات و امنیتش نسبت به قلمچی و طرح سوالات توسط استاد و نه توسط یه عده دانشجو رو پیشنهاد می کنم و اگه نمیتونی به اینا برسی گزینه 2 هم بدک نیست سه هفته یک باره و میتونی مباحث رو بهتر بخونی
سوما اگه از الان به فکر کنکور 97 هستی پس باید به فکر کنکور های 98 99 و 400 هم باشی
و من الله توفیق
*

----------


## ayl

96 میرسونی، مطمئن باش

----------


## ARAM.esh

اگه همينجوري ادامه بدي مث من پشت كنكوري ميشي منم پارسال مثل خودت بودم هركسي هم نصيحت ميكرد اصلا فايده نداشت تا اينكه خودم بهش رسيدم الان.بشين به هر بدبختي شده بخون بهونه هم نيار اگه بخوني قبول ميشي
من پارسال از عيد خوندم شدم ٣٠٠٠ هيچي هم قبول نشدم حالا شما از الان بخون بشي زير ١٠٠٠ برو رشته اي كه دوس داري
هرچند به پند پذيريت شك دارم :/ وقتي پشت كنكوري شدي و ١٨ سالگيت رفت رو هوا اون وقت ميفهمي -_-

----------


## ayl

چرا انقدر ناامید زیاد شده  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## ARAM.esh

> چرا انقدر ناامید زیاد شده


هنوز هيچي نشده رقيبامون دارن حذف ميشن نميدونم خوشال باشم يا ناراحت :/

----------


## D.A.A

> *ای کاش فقط یک دهم اون چیزایی که ما پشت کنکوری ها میدونستیم رو بچه هایی که اولین باره دارن کنکور میدن میدونستن اونوقت میفهمیدن که با یه ماه چیکارا میشه کرد چه برسه به 8 ماه...!
> در پاسخ به شما:
> چون از قضیه کلا پرتی بهت شدیدا توصیه می کنم دو ماه مشاوره خصوصی بگیری حتما این کارو بکن ( البته از یه مشاور کار درست نه دره پیت ) درسته هزینه ی دو ماه تقریبا 400 تومن میشه و حتی بیشتر ولی این 400 تومن باعث میشه یه سال عقب نمونی بعد دو ماه شما با قضیه برنامه ریزی و مرور به طور کامل آشنا میشی و نیازی به مشاور نداری و میتونی خودت برنامه ریزی کنی
> دوما اگه میخوای آزمون آژمایشی ثبت نام کنی که زیاد جلو نرفته باشه دو تا گزینه جلو روت داری قلمچی و گاج که بهت گاج رو به خاطر کیفیت بهتر سوالات و امنیتش نسبت به قلمچی و طرح سوالات توسط استاد و نه توسط یه عده دانشجو رو پیشنهاد می کنم و اگه نمیتونی به اینا برسی گزینه 2 هم بدک نیست سه هفته یک باره و میتونی مباحث رو بهتر بخونی
> سوما اگه از الان به فکر کنکور 97 هستی پس باید به فکر کنکور های 98 99 و 400 هم باشی
> و من الله توفیق
> *


داداش یعنی اگه می تونستم هزار بار تشکر میزدم . متاسفانه از 600 هزار نفر که فک کنم امسال کنکور میدن 400 هزار نفرش همین الان ناامیدن یه 100 هزار نفرش دی ماه ناامید میشن 50 هزار تاش بعد از عید موند فقط 50 هزار از این 20 هزار تا تا اردیبهشت ناامید میشن میمونه فقط 30 هزار تا حالا انا رو پخش کن تو سه تا منطقه تو هر منطقه میمونه 10 هزار که رقابت مال اوناس . به خدا هیچوقت دیر نیس من خودم با همین طرز تفکر از مهر ماه نا امید شدم و موندم پشت به قول دوستمون ای کاش 1 هزارم چیری که ما میدونستتیم رو میدونستید ای کاش . 

پ ن = از همین الان بورو بخون مطمئن باش موفق میشی

----------


## Hellish

مـن هیـچ رَقمـه این جملـه تا الانـ هیچی نخـوندم تو کـَتَم نمیره!

هیـــــــچی نخوندی که نیس! خونـدی! ولی نه در حـد کنکور!

پـس یه پیـش زمیـنه ای داریـ...

شـروع کـن بخـون باو تا کـنکور اینهـمه وقتـ !

مفیـد بخونی روزای مـدرسه 6-9 ساعت امکـانش هس

روزایـ تعطیلم کهـ ماشااااالله! اینهـــــــــــمه وقـــــــــــت!!

زودهـ الان بـرای وا دادنـ...زود! شمـا به 96 فکـر کن تمـام تلاشتو براش بکـن

اگـه به 97 فکـر کنی امسـالتم از دستـ میدی!

----------


## arslan_moghtada

*●کم آوردم بچه ها..تا الان هیچی نخوندم،چجوری برسم●

رو لینک کلیک کن میری رو یه پست...

بعد هم رو این لینک کلیک کن

●کم آوردم بچه ها..تا الان هیچی نخوندم،چجوری برسم●

من به شما هم میگم وقت کافیه 
درسته 4 روز از پست روز اولم گذشته....
کلا تتا اول اسفند هرکی بپرسه میگم وقت هست
ولی  یکی مثل شما یکی مثل fan اگه بعد تلنگری که خورده 
بعد   نگرانی که بهش القا شده اگه 1 روز حتی 1 ساعت هم از دست بده احتمال موفقیتش میاد پایین
چون عدم استفاده از این حس تا چند روز باعث از دست رفتن این حس و القا شدن حس بیخیالی میشه*

----------


## ayl

> هنوز هيچي نشده رقيبامون دارن حذف ميشن نميدونم خوشال باشم يا ناراحت :/


 رقیب اصلیا دارن خیلی جدی میخونن، خوب درستو بخون

----------


## ayl

> مـن هیـچ رَقمـه این جملـه تا الانـ هیچی نخـوندم تو کـَتَم نمیره!
> 
> هیـــــــچی نخوندی که نیس! خونـدی! ولی نه در حـد کنکور!
> 
> پـس یه پیـش زمیـنه ای داریـ...
> 
> شـروع کـن بخـون باو تا کـنکور اینهـمه وقتـ !
> 
> مفیـد بخونی روزای مـدرسه 6-9 ساعت امکـانش هس
> ...


 به نظرت چکار کنیم روزی 15-16 ساعت بخونیم(فارغ التحصیلم)

----------


## ayl

> داداش یعنی اگه می تونستم هزار بار تشکر میزدم . متاسفانه از 600 هزار نفر که فک کنم امسال کنکور میدن 400 هزار نفرش همین الان ناامیدن یه 100 هزار نفرش دی ماه ناامید میشن 50 هزار تاش بعد از عید موند فقط 50 هزار از این 20 هزار تا تا اردیبهشت ناامید میشن میمونه فقط 30 هزار تا حالا انا رو پخش کن تو سه تا منطقه تو هر منطقه میمونه 10 هزار که رقابت مال اوناس . به خدا هیچوقت دیر نیس من خودم با همین طرز تفکر از مهر ماه نا امید شدم و موندم پشت به قول دوستمون ای کاش 1 هزارم چیری که ما میدونستتیم رو میدونستید ای کاش . 
> 
> پ ن = از همین الان بورو بخون مطمئن باش موفق میشی


 بعضیام بیخیالن، تو جو کنکور نیستن، پارسال دخترخالم فقط واسه مدرسه میخوند معدلشم 20 بود، اصلا کنکور نمیخوند، نتایج که اومد گفت پس چرا من دندونپزشک نشدم  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## ayl

> داداش یعنی اگه می تونستم هزار بار تشکر میزدم . متاسفانه از 600 هزار نفر که فک کنم امسال کنکور میدن 400 هزار نفرش همین الان ناامیدن یه 100 هزار نفرش دی ماه ناامید میشن 50 هزار تاش بعد از عید موند فقط 50 هزار از این 20 هزار تا تا اردیبهشت ناامید میشن میمونه فقط 30 هزار تا حالا انا رو پخش کن تو سه تا منطقه تو هر منطقه میمونه 10 هزار که رقابت مال اوناس . به خدا هیچوقت دیر نیس من خودم با همین طرز تفکر از مهر ماه نا امید شدم و موندم پشت به قول دوستمون ای کاش 1 هزارم چیری که ما میدونستتیم رو میدونستید ای کاش . 
> 
> پ ن = از همین الان بورو بخون مطمئن باش موفق میشی


 چجوری بخونیم به نظرت؟

----------


## reza376

> دوستان راهنماييم كنين.من تازه ميخوام شروع كنم و هيچي هم تا الان نخوندم و خيلي خيلييي از بقيه عقبم .. اميدي به امسال ندارم.. همه ميگن امسال تلاشتو بكن قبول ميشي ولي من چجوري اين همه درسو كه تا حالا نخوندم تا كنكور جمع كنم؟؟ برنامه قلمچي واقعا واسه يكي مثل من سريع پيش ميره هر چند ثبت نامم كردم ولي واسه دو ازمون قبلي تمامم تلاشمو كردم ولي بازم نشد.. به نظرشما واسه سال ديگه برنامه ويزي كنم؟؟ يعني از الان تا كنكور٩٧؟؟ چون به كنكور ٩٦ اميدي ندارم


دوست عزیز الان هشت ماه وقت داری یعنی اگه از الان بشینی بخونی ، میتونی دروس فیزیک و ریاضی رو بالای پنجاه بزنی ! و اگه بتونی این کارو بکنی راحت دکتری قبول میشی ! برای این دو درس هم فقط و فقط باید تست بزنی ! طرف تو ی ماه خوند رتبه اش شد 400 اونوقت شما از الان ناامیدی ؟!  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Hellish

> به نظرت چکار کنیم روزی 15-16 ساعت بخونیم(فارغ التحصیلم)



مـنکه مـشاور نیـستم نـظر بـدم

ولـی خُب دوستـی دارمـ که در ایـن حد درس میـخونه!

ارادهـ فولـادی میـخواد!

اینـکه یه روز 15-16 بخـونی هنـر نیس!

ایـنکه همـش اینـجوری بخـونی و افـت نکنی هنره!

معلـم شیمی مـدرسم اعـتراف کـرده قبل کـنکور چه بسیـار روزایی 18 ساعـت درس خونـده!

رتبـش هم 20 و خورده ای کشـوری شده بود

خـب اینـ هنره دگ! ارادهـ میخاد! بـاید عرق بیـدمشک بریزی!

هیچـکی با مفـ خوریـ و راحـتی نمیـشه رتبـه برتر!

----------


## ayl

> مـنکه مـشاور نیـستم نـظر بـدم
> 
> ولـی خُب دوستـی دارمـ که در ایـن حد درس میـخونه!
> 
> ارادهـ فولـادی میـخواد!
> 
> اینـکه یه روز 15-16 بخـونی هنـر نیس!
> 
> ایـنکه همـش اینـجوری بخـونی و افـت نکنی هنره!
> ...


ممنونم، آخه راهنمایی هات همیشه خوبن، برای همین از شما پرسیدم

----------


## tabrizcity

> به نظرت چکار کنیم روزی 15-16 ساعت بخونیم(فارغ التحصیلم)


*15 ساعت؟؟؟؟؟ یکم غیر منطقی فکر می کنید دوست عزیز شما روزانه از الان 10 ساعت بخون من بهت قول میدم هر دانشگاهی بخوای میتونی بری حالا بازم اگه زیاد اسرار به این کار داری روزانه 5 دقیقه به ساعت مطالعه ات اضافه کنی در عرض دو ماه میتونی 5 ساعت افزایش ساعت مطالعه داشته باشی*

----------


## Hellish

> ممنونم، آخه راهنمایی هات همیشه خوبن، برای همین از شما پرسیدم


لـطـف داریـ خـانومـی :/

تـوانایی خـودت و سطـحی که الانـ داری رو در نـظر بگیـر

بعـد یه عـدد منطقی! عـددی که بـتونی بهـش برسیو بـرای شـروع خوبـ انتخـاب کـن

کـم کـم میوفـتی روی غلـطَک خودِت میـشی اوستا

فقـط حـواست بـاشه غلطـک نیوفـته روتـ  :Yahoo (4): (مـزاح)

----------


## ayl

> *15 ساعت؟؟؟؟؟ یکم غیر منطقی فکر می کنید دوست عزیز شما روزانه از الان 10 ساعت بخون من بهت قول میدم هر دانشگاهی بخوای میتونی بری حالا بازم اگه زیاد اسرار به این کار داری روزانه 5 دقیقه به ساعت مطالعه ات اضافه کنی در عرض دو ماه میتونی 5 ساعت افزایش ساعت مطالعه داشته باشی*


 با روزی ده ساعت میتونم برم شریف؟ تضمینی؟  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## _fatemeh_

بابا بیخیال  :Yahoo (39): 
الان درسته 4ماه گذشته و این فرصت کمی نیست ولی در عوض 8ماه مونده واسه کسی که صفره کافیه. 
با پشت کنکور موندن معجزه نمیشه با پشتکاره که معجزه رخ میده 
اگه این 8ماه تنبلی کردی نخوندی پشت کنکور نمون چون بعدش هم نمیخونی چون آدم اگه به یه چیزی عادت کنه ترک اون عادت بد زمان میبره 
یک کلام پاشو برو سر درست بابا زمان تلف نکن!

----------


## ayl

> لـطـف داریـ خـانومـی :/
> 
> تـوانایی خـودت و سطـحی که الانـ داری رو در نـظر بگیـر
> 
> بعـد یه عـدد منطقی! عـددی که بـتونی بهـش برسیو بـرای شـروع خوبـ انتخـاب کـن
> 
> کـم کـم میوفـتی روی غلـطَک خودِت میـشی اوستا
> 
> فقـط حـواست بـاشه غلطـک نیوفـته روتـ (مـزاح)


من 3ماهه شروع کردم، ولی پراکنده خوندم، الان میخوام درست حسابی بخونم  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Hellish

> من 3ماهه شروع کردم، ولی پراکنده خوندم، الان میخوام درست حسابی بخونم


محکم ادامه بده...کفشای آهنی باید پات کنی!

تا میتونی از تفریحاتت بزن...از خوابت بزن...از خاله عمه عمو عروسی دختر دایی و جشن دختر عمه !از همه چی بزن !سمج باش !انقد تلاش کن انقد بخون تا به همونی برسی که تو امضاته! :\

----------


## tabrizcity

> با روزی ده ساعت میتونم برم شریف؟ تضمینی؟


*آره بابا با کم تر از اینم میتونی بری ولی خب دیگه خودتو نزنی به  کوچه ی علی چپ دیگه اگه میتونی از 10 ساعت شروع کنی شروع بکن بخون ولی اگه نمیتونی با هر چقدر که میتونی شروع کن روزانه 10 دقیقه بهش اضافه کن عید به بعد هم روزانه 13 ساعت بخونی برای مرور و جمع بندی عالیه شریف که هیچی هاروارد هم میری 
اینا رو نمیگم فردا قبول نشدی بیای منو بزنی ها طرف روزانه 6-7 ساعت میخونه میره شریف آدم به آدم فرق داره ولی واقعا میگم کلا با روزی 10 ساعت اگه از الان هم بخونی هر جایی میتونی بری چون اولا آزمونا تازه شروع شدن و در ضمن همین الان نصف کنکوری ها جا زدن پس بدون از خیلی ها جلویی
البته اینا هم خودش حاشیه هست سعی کن فقط هفته ای 1 ساعت از اینترنت استفاده کنی هفته ای 3 ساعته هم تایم بیرون رفتن داری و روزانه هم نیم ساعت تفریح روزانه داری هر کاری میتونی بکنی به غیر از اینترنت و بیرون رفتن توی این نیم ساعت
*

----------


## nilofar76



----------


## Freedom Fighter

باو 250 روز مونده
از الان روزی میانگین 10 ساعت بخونید چرا نشه؟

----------


## zahra8

این تاپیک ها ماله اردیبهشته! ! نه اوایل آبان. ..
اگه از همین الان پیوسته بخونین موفق میشین...

----------


## Amin-jh

> مـن هیـچ رَقمـه این جملـه تا الانـ هیچی نخـوندم تو کـَتَم نمیره!
> 
> هیـــــــچی نخوندی که نیس! خونـدی! ولی نه در حـد کنکور!
> 
> پـس یه پیـش زمیـنه ای داریـ...
> 
> شـروع کـن بخـون باو تا کـنکور اینهـمه وقتـ !
> 
> مفیـد بخونی روزای مـدرسه 6-9 ساعت امکـانش هس
> ...


میدونستی خیلی خوشخطی ؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ARAM.esh

> رقیب اصلیا دارن خیلی جدی میخونن، خوب درستو بخون


ما كه پارسال برامون درس عبرت شد : ) تا آخرش ميريم : )

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> میدونستی خیلی خوشخطی ؟


 :Yahoo (21):  :/

----------


## Hellish

> میدونستی خیلی خوشخطی ؟



تیـکه ای کـه انـداختیـو ندیـد میگیـرم!

----------


## s-1998

شما ۶ابان تایپک زدی عقبم و امیدی به ۹۶ندارم[emoji15] [emoji15] 

خوبی داداش؟!

مصاحبه محمد فاظلی رو بخون توی انجمن کمکت میکنه روحیه بگیری،از آبان شروع میکنه و رتبه ۲۷۱میشه

Sent from my GT-N5100 using Tapatalk

----------


## The JoKer

واقعا ایرانیا کوه صر و اراده ان 
ا
تازه دارم متوجه میشم چرا از کره و ژاپن عقبیم با این جمعیت 80 م 
دوستان این مسخره بازیا چیه دیگه هر روز که میام انجمن از همین حرفایه 
یکی میگه نمیتونم یکی میگه نمیرسم یکی میگه بریدم ناموسا دسته اخر دیگه محشرن 
ایده ایم برای کمک ندارم چون هر چی بگم فایده نداره باز فردا از همین تاپیکا میزنین

----------


## Fatemehhhh

نه اصصصلا نمی تونی موفق بشی 
میدونی چقد دیر تر شروع کردی ؟ 
الان همه سه دور کتابا رو خوندن ! 
هیییچ کنکوری و پشت کنکوری ای دیگه  روی گوشیش تلگرام و اینستاگرام نصب نیست از بس که همه می خونن ! 
تو هم خیلی دیر شروع کردی 
الانم تا اسفند نخون 
یعنی هر کی نخونده تا اسفند نخونه
اسفند هم دوباره تاپیک بزنید الان شروع کنم خوبه ؟ 

-_-

----------

